# Einfache Anleitungen zu apache2



## tim&struppi (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
habe das Forum über apache2 durchgelesen und bin leider nicht schlau daraus geworden. Bin blutiger Anfänger was webserver mit apache betrifft und wollte aber folgendes realisieren:
Knoppix-debian rechner mit verschiedene html Seiten und Dateien. Dieser ist an einem Router angeschlossen, der wiederrum an einer FritzBox/Modem. Habe bei dyndns eine Domain   erstellt und diese in die FritzBox eingegeben. Desweiteren habe ich Port 80 zu meiner Router IP weitergeleitet. Dort habe ich Port 80 an die IP des Rechners geleitet.Hintergrund: Will über Internet auf meine Daten zuhause zurückgreifen können und eine kleine Homepage hosten.
Doch nun scheitere ich bei dem Webserver apache2. Leider habe ich "noch" überhaupt keine Ahnung wie dieser einzurichten ist geschweige denn, wie ich daraus einen webserver bastle. Könnt ihr mir einfache Howto Anleitungen im Internet empfehlen, die auch ein Laie Schritt für Schritt nachvollziehen kann. Ich weiß, aller Anfang ist schwer. Habe nur Seiten gefunden, die irgentwann zu kompliziert wurden.
Danke schon mal

Michael


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Dezember 2005)

Die Apache-Doku ist eigentlich ganz gut.


----------

